# Hello from Italy



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello guys,
my name is Marcello, I'm 29 TTc (mk1) owner from Milan,Italy.
My TT is a 180 coupé fwd,it's silver grey with black interiors...now it is stock (I have it since last Christmas)...but in the future I would make some mod, for example a lowering kit (fk or weitec) and a good exhaust with the right sound(milltek or similar...). I hope you could help me to choose the better...
I've already read some 3d in the forum and I found it interesting...

ps:sorry for my english


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have a look here for some good mods and advice www.wak-tt.com


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome have a look here for some good mods and advice http://www.wak-tt.com


thanks!! it's really full of links....!
in my "favorite" I have also this: http://www.straightfocus.com/uneekttlinks.htm#Vital


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hello


----------

